# Problem mit <ul> Tag



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hab ein neues Problem nachfolgend mein code:
<ul> 
<li>ggggggggggggg </li> 
<li>ggggggggggggggggg</li> 
</ul> 

Und das sagt der Validator dazu:
ul ist an dieser Stelle nicht erlaubt. Es fehlt ein `APPLET`, `OBJECT`, `MAP`, `IFRAME`, `BUTTON` Tag.

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu, ich kenne die ganzen anderen befehle nicht?


----------



## Gumbo (10. Dezember 2004)

Das ul-Element gehört zu den sog. Block-Elementen. Diese dürfen nicht als Kindelement eines Inline-Elements vorkommen.
Am besten überprüfst du, ob das entsprechende Element direktes Kindelement eines der erlaubten Elternelemete ist, oder gewährst uns Einblick in den betreffenden Quellcode.


----------



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2004)

Den Quellcode habe ich doch schon oben aufgeführt. Es handelt sich hier um eine Aufzählung mit einem Punkt jeweils vor den Aufzählungen.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Dezember 2004)

Den oben aufgeführten Quellcode habe ich bereits gesehen. Viel mehr meinte ich einen kontextuellen Auszug, oder den gesamten Quelltext.


----------



## redlama (10. Dezember 2004)

Oder den Link zur Seite, dann schauen wir selber mal was der Validator sagt!

redlama


----------



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2004)

Tut mir Leid aber die Seite ist noch nicht online aber hier noch mal der Code und Die Fehlermeldung, es ist ja nicht viel sondern nur diese eine Stelle die ich ja schon angegeben habe, der rest ist in Ordnung.


<ul> 
<li>ggggggggggggg </li> 
<li>ggggggggggggggggg</li> 
</ul> 

Fehlermeldung: ul ist an dieser Stelle nicht erlaubt. Es fehlt ein `APPLET`, `OBJECT`, `MAP`, `IFRAME`, `BUTTON` Tag.

Sonst gebt mir doch einfach ein valides Beispiel für eine Aufzählung mit Punkten am Anfang wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Dezember 2004)

Gelesen?





			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ul-Element gehört zu den sog. Block-Elementen. Diese dürfen nicht als Kindelement eines Inline-Elements vorkommen.
> Am besten überprüfst du, ob das entsprechende Element direktes Kindelement eines der erlaubten Elternelemete ist, oder gewährst uns Einblick in den betreffenden Quellcode.


Die Liste als solche ist sicher valide; es kommt eben darauf an, in welche anderen Tags sie _eingebettet_ ist. Und ohne einen _größeren_ Ausschnitt des Quellcodes können wir nicht sagen, wo das Problem liegt.

Gruß
.


----------



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2004)

OK, der Ausschnitt ist in einer Tabelle <td< Tag, aber meint Ihr wirklich das das wichtig ist?

Hat den niemand einen richtigen code oder ist meiner überhaupt falsch muss man ja fragen.


----------



## Jens B. (10. Dezember 2004)

Oh mein Gott.Hast du Angst, das sdie jemand deinen Quelltext klaut (von den Experten mit über 1.000 Posts hier....) oder was? Ein Fehler kann auch an ganz anderen Stellen im Quelltext liegen, was ich bereits selbst oft erfahren musste.

Deswegen poste doch einfach den Quelltext oder lass es ganz...

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gumbo (10. Dezember 2004)

Der von dir beschriebene Ausschnitt ist, ohne den Kontext zu sehen, korrekt.

Wir werden dir wohl nur helfen können, wenn wir Einsicht auf den gesamten Quelltext bekommen.


----------



## son gohan (10. Dezember 2004)

Ach Leute jetzt hab ich den Fehler schon selbst gefunden, das ganze war in einem <font> Tag, das war der Fehler und jetzt ist er nicht mehr dar, naja glück gehabt.


----------

